# BP's New Light Weight Gas Bottle



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

They said they were launching this last year when I posted information. The scheme is now up and running and bottles can be ordered online. I have bought one and found it to be great. Half the weight of the older steel type:

From bp website:

This summer sees the cross-European launch of BP Gas light, an innovative 10kg lightweight LPG bottle. The bottle itself has actually been available in Denmark for the last three years where its use has grown rapidly and where it has been a hit with dealers and consumers alike. Now BP plans to make the product available to consumers across Europe. 
The BP Gas light - which is half the weight of the current steel style bottles* - launched in the UK on May 17th 2004 and costs around £45 (£30 bottle hire fee, £15 gas fill) with each additional fill costing around £15.00. The new bottle is available via the company's website and its network of distributors, and is delivered direct to the customer's door.

www.bplpg.co.uk

This composite bottle has been designed with space-age technology to make it half the weight of its steel equivalent - a revolutionary step in terms of handling. 
The pioneering translucent design also means that customers are able to see the gas level at a glance, eliminating the problem of suddenly finding that the bottle is empty halfway through cooking a meal.

"BP Gas Light takes LPG into a new era as it eliminates all the problems which were so frustrating with the old bottles," says Laura Irvine, BP's LPG Marketing manager in the UK. "Over the past few years sales of patio heaters and barbeques have increased significantly with new stylish, versatile designs coming on to the market but the means of providing the bottled gas to fuel them has not kept pace. We believe that our new bottle will prove to be a major hit with our customers as summer approaches,"

Once customers have purchased their new bottle via the website/distributors, they can get them refilled at BP distributors and other outlets in the same way as the old conventional bottles. The new bottles are also being rolled out across Europe over the next few months making them equally suitable for use in caravans and other mobile homes over the summer holiday period.

Hope this is of interest

Happy Camping,

Stewart


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hope this bottle performs better than their factories 8O


----------



## BadlyOverdrawnBoy (May 1, 2005)

More info from the website:

- It's propane.

- You can get 50% refund on the bottle purchase if you keep the original paperwork.


Sounds promising. Let's hope they keep the same fitting throughout Europe!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Bad Taste*

Pusser,

15 people lost their lives and 72 are still seriously injured. Regardless of how bp operate, I don't feel we should be making jokes about it and find it in very bad taste.

Stewart


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

Pusser, 10/10 and true.

Stewart , pusser wasnt being disrespectfull, merely stating a fact and at that in a some what tongue in cheek way that perhaps doesnt convey itself that well in print,Lighten up ?
Mike


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*DIMENSIONS of gas light*

DIMENSIONS of gas light lpg bottle please


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

I'm confused (not difficult).

How will the "27mm regulator" (fitted to the bottle) that is mentioned fit in with the 2004 lpg regulations? In those regulations a gas bottle is connected to the new 30mbar regulator by a high pressure hose with just a connector to the bottle itself. Will there be 2 regulators?


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

How do they compare to the size of 6kg Calor Propane cylinders?

Probably not possible to get them in most MH gas cupboards.

Is there a smaller one available, or coming on line. I was nor certain from the details as to whether they are refilled or exchanged?

John 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: DIMENSIONS of gas light*



rocky58 said:


> DIMENSIONS of gas light lpg bottle please


http://www.bp.com/sectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=3000170&contentId=3000538

Technical data

LPG Capacity 10 kg.
Water Capacity 23.8 L.
Tare Weight (excl valve) 6.3 kg.
Height 587 mm.
Diameter 305 mm

Too big for the door to our box unfortunately.


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

Interesting how BP boasts about their new composite bottles.

I bought aluminium bottles from Germany. Capacity of gas 11 kg and tare weight 5,5 kg! Much better performance gas Capacity/Tare weight than the composite bottles. Of course it is good that you can see the fluid gas left in the bottle, but how often do you open the gas cupboard to check that?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We used to be able to get aluminium bottles in the Uk, Michael.

We had two. They were part of the Calor Gas range and produced in the 7kg range for caravanning. (Were they called caravangas?) They were withdrawn a few years ago.
I think they were Butane only and not colour coded.
Definitely easier to handle than the standard steel cylinders of the same size.

It seems to me that the benefit of being able to see how much gas is in the bottle is only when checking whether to fill up the fillable type of bottle.


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

The point is that aluminium seem to be more light weight that composite. The only benefit is the transparency but when put in a gas locker it is of minor importance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are these composite gas containers tried and tested for motorhome use or only for patio heaters ?

I am concerned about what happens to them if the motorhome is involved in an accident- say a direct hit on the locker area. What happens when they are dropped ? Will they resist splitting or puncturing ? 

I think we will stick to the steel ones for a while.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly. Welcome to the site on making your first post.

There are a couple of firms supplying refillable bottles and there has already been much discussion over the last few months on these bottles.
For more information put 'refillable' into the 'search' facility in the box above these posts.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Lightn Up!!*

In reply to Metalmicky:

Mike,

It is after much consideration I have decided to post a reply with regard to your request for me to "Lighten Up".

During the last week I have considered doing many things and pondered many thoughts, "lightening up" was most certainly not one of them.

Last week I had the most horrendous task of informing a 35 year old mother of two that her 36 year old husband who was working as an Ex-pat contractor to bp Texas that her husband and father of her children would never be coming home.

Disasters happen, but making fun of them in my book regardless of how they are interpreted is not on.

I have received many personal messages with regard to this matter. Many have questioned integrity of some previous comments by some of the posters on this thread. I don't want to be drawn into some sort of argument and debate. I have found this to be an excellent site and I have regularly contributed to the financial upkeep. However, as of today I will no longer be a part or member. I will merely pop in and obtain the small pieces of excellent information that can be obtained.

Stewart


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

Stewart, My sympathies with your plight, I work the Mid east though not directly for BP have been there through both wars and lost many friends so I do know as well if not better than yourself and all people cope in different ways,

I reiterate that prusser was not making a joke of the casualties and his comments were not in bad taste,

I'm soory you feel as you do and please do not cease involvement with this forum on account of anything I may have said.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart

There are many people around on forums and newsgroups who make trite remarks which carry no malice but can be interpreted as such by the reader. It is one of the major faults of written communication that the person writing doesn't see, hear and feel the reaction of the reader on its receipt. Sometimes this can cause pain especially if the reader is particularly vulnerable at the time as you obviously were as you've explained. 

I personally didn't see anything funny in the 'remark' made but that will not cause me to leave the site or to stop contributing when I can. I may on some occasions respond to such comments and on others ignore. This time I chose to ignore.
It is the diverse nature of the contributers to this site which gives it its strength and I for one would be very unhappy if any member reduced or stopped their input for such a reason as this as the loss would be felt by all.

Please continue to make your valuable and valued contributions.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Well between the facts that it won't fit some peoples gas lockers, it doesn't comply with the new fitting harmonisation idea, and it's no good for me, and other Hymer owners who run the original 50Mb gas system, which is a screw fitting. It's all right then? Strikes me it is a gimmick, and another attempt to avoid standardising bottles and fittings for fear of losing business, if you buy a patio heater that will only take one size or type of bottle, then you're caught by the short and curlies in the web of the maker of that bottle. I call that restrictive practice myself.
John


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I was going to contribute to this thread with my moderators hat firmly on, then saw Gillian has made an excellent post, which has what I was about to say in a very clear succint way so I will say no more :wink: 

Do I hear cheers from the forum members ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart and all

Gillians comment and Helens follow up do sum up a real problem with a Forum. It is very easy so say something out of place or insensitive without realising that you have said it. But then again maybe the reader should not take these remarks so personally. I have come to the conclusion that the one big problem with becoming involved with a Forum such as ours here is that we may become "sucked in" and consider the forum a gathering of close friends. This is true in many ways and I do consider some of the folk on here to be new friends...especially the ones I have met in the flesh, so to speak. But this is maybe where the problem lies. 

In a group of "real" as opposed to "virtual" friends there is a much closer knowledge of the other persons views and circumstances and this can be taken into consideration when expressing your views or comments to each other. This consideration between friends is what keeps you friends, even between friends it is possible to have different views but you won't hang around long together if there is no consideration shown for each others feelings.

Now on this forum I think that we do really have a good thing going and we do seem to exhibit consideration for each other but we are hampered by not really knowing each other well enough. For the purely technical question answer sort of post this works well enough, although I have stepped back from some very heated techy discussions! Its when it comes to the sort of thing that happened earlier in this thread that problems of sensitivity come into play. One mans valid remark can easily be anothers insult.

The forum we have will become a much less interesting and enjoyable place if we are always minding our Ps & Qs. A quick apology or a simple tongue biting exercise is all that is needed.........consideration for each other.

Mike


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i can only presume that stewart does not regularly have to inform people of the death of someone close. amongst those that do have to do this on a regular basis this type of humour is used as a safety valve. i believe it is commonly called 'gallows humour' although i call it 'service humour' because of it's extensive use by service & ex-service personnel.

i have had to inform several hundred people of the death of someone close to them. it was always done in a sensitive manner but the responses were sometimes less so. the most memorable was "well that will save the cost of divorcing him" 8O 

whenever an 'outsider' was present during a display of 'service humour' their reaction was usually similar to stewart's but after explaining that it was our way of stopping us from dwelling on the sadness/horror/despair they all understood & accepted it.

with the emergence of 'political correctness' this type of humour now seems to only be understood by psychologists, counsellors & practitioners of the humour. another example of our society lacking tolerance :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Stewert - Really sorry it looks as though I ignored your comment but have only just looked again at this thread and only then because my attention was drawn to it.

I do apologise sincerely for giving the impression that I am not too concerned with the loss of life and you have every right to point that out.

In mitigation, I am in reality very upset by any loss of life particularly in circumstances when it is likely this is caused by a companies disregard of their employees safety which it seems is the case there. My stupid comment was really meant to be the point if BP do not worry about their employees safety, do they worry very much about their customers.

I do apologise again for not thinking this through before I posted it and will pm you an apology to boot.

As always, all moderators know they can delete any of my stuff without reference to me because this is not the first time it has happened where I have inadvertantly caused nausea and dispoindancy for typing without thinking.


----------

